# stalking deer in corn



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried stalking deer in the cornfields with a bow this year? I'd like to try it, but I'm waiting for some snow on the ground to better track them.

Any tips from those who have?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Snow helps, but isnt needed. Wind is however needed. Good windy day will hide any sound you make.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have done it in the past and it's a ball. Didn't get around to it this year...

You need a windy day (I prefer a cross wind blowing down the rows) and a dry field with some grass in the rows, as deer prefer to bed in those patches rather than on bare dirt. The wind not only gives your scent stream predicability, the noise & rustling leaves give you noise & visual cover. It works better on dry ground, not snow.

Start about 20 yards from the downwind end. Nock an arrow, stick just your head into the row, and look right-left. If you don't see anything, step into that row and stick your head into the next. Repeat this all the way across the field, then move another 20 yards down the field into the wind, and come back across the same way. go back & forth across the field like this.

When you see a bedded deer back off a few rows and work your way down parallel to it. You can get low and using binocs, decide if you want to take it, which way it's laying, ect. Work your way in as close as you need to and pop it in it's bed.

It's amazing how close you can get to deer this way.

A variation is to get a few buddies in on it. Everyone lines up, the guy farthest down starts in first. Give him a few rows, then the next guy, then the next, and so on. If you do it right, you will form a diagonal line across the rows. If a deer gets jumped it usually run down the rows, and often right into another guy...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Also wanted to give this a shot once. Do you actually take the shot while the deer is bedded then?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've tried it a few times to no avail... I hope to at least get site of a deer one of these times.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> Also wanted to give this a shot once. Do you actually take the shot while the deer is bedded then?


I suppose a person can wait for it to stand, but bear in mind a guy has to thread an arrow through the leaves as that is the level the vitals will be at.

Either way, it will be a close encounter & shot...


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I read about this technique in this months Field and Stream as it applied to hunting late season in the big woods. I figured it could be applied to a corn field. Given the fact that there is so much corn where I want to hunt, I want to get on a fresh trail (hence the snow) and save myself the trouble of trying to cover the whole field (and possibly finding out the deer aren't even there).

I'm sure pumped to get out and try, though, based on what was said. I will let y'all know the outcome if it's positive.

Next task....getting out of work (I'm a teacher) when the weather is just right. This system coming through the valley this week might be just the ticket. Too bad the snow is further north.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

What would you do if the rows are going N/S and there is a north wind. Let's say you're walking E/W and there is a deer south of you. Do you try to get to the downwind side of it or stay a few rows back from the one he's in and come straight at him from either the E/W? I know every situation calls for something different and it depends on numerous thing but any opinions?


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I love stalking deer in the corn. I shot my first buck this way (9 pointer) kind of a basket rack, but I was 17 years old and it was a blast. Since then I have probably shot 3 more, all does. It is easier than one thinks, play the wind, move slow and yes you need a fairly good wind. Once you see a deer bedded down, back up two rows and get within 10-15 yards of the deer and then angle in for a shot. Sometimes the deer does not offer you a quality shot, you may have to try to get the deer to stand or move, which often spooks them.

Personally, I feel you have to have snow, but some do it without it. It is fun, and I may try it this weekend in MN, my area still has corn standing. It takes a long time to stalk a field so plan accordingly!


----------

